
How Much Surveillance Can Democracy Withstand? – Richard Stallman - asamant
https://www.gnu.org/philosophy/surveillance-vs-democracy.html
======
lcall
It is hard to disagree with Mr. Stallman on this. But while it seems to make
sense to protect privacy, whistleblowers, etc.
([http://lukecall.net/e-9223372036854639582.html](http://lukecall.net/e-9223372036854639582.html)),
doing what we can, it is not clear to me that there is a critical mass of
those who believe in the Golden Rule, for this to be an adequate solution.

So, it seems that we need to make sure the lights shine as brightly in both
(all?) directions: on all those with power, as much as on those about whom
they gather data. Other suggestions welcome.

And, I believe in prophecies about these last days that say things will be in
commotion, etc. But we can be OK.
([http://lukecall.net/e-9223372036854588519.html](http://lukecall.net/e-9223372036854588519.html)
for example).

